# Shoes...



## QuincysMom (Aug 24, 2007)

_Ok this is wierd! Everytime my hubby and I leave the dog in the house, when we come back there is usually a shoe, sock or something laying in the middle of the room!!! LMAO He don't chew it but he just moves them!! I'm not sure if it's for the smell of us or what but it is funny! lol _


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would say it is auroma therapy. LOL

Hooch


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Doby that does that but he brings them out in pairs and sets them in a row on the floor.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that would be too funny dmfla. Maybe he could get on one of those designer shows. LOl

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is funny. I think a lot of dogs have that foot fetish thing going on. I've known many a retriever that has to bring each visitor a shoe or sock when they enter the house. I don't think Oakly has ever even picked up a shoe or a sock.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau loved to get one shoe and just chew the one. He would never chew the second one, just go on to another pair. I still have Beau's first shoe chewed up. If I try to throw it away, he will come grab it out of my hand and hide it.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky the shoes don't get chewed! Hehehehe ... whew! Ozzy's puppy days took down 1 of 2 different pairs of shoes. Luckily, he gave that up!


----------

